# Suspenders



## gwiley (Mar 25, 2010)

A few weeks ago I was on a cutting job (a few large oaks to fell near a house) and I jumped into my truck to reposition it and my clip-on suspenders snagged the worn out seat cover. The suspenders caught firmly and I was moving so fast that it actually bent the clip assembly turning it into a efficient knife that proceeded to remove a chunk of flesh from my lower back. I had not even begin the work so I spent day bleeding and trying to hold my pants up whilst running the saw!

Try setting a throw line AND holding your pants up at the same time.

As soon as I got home I ordered a few sets of bachelor buttons from Bailey's and a set of button suspenders - I am officially a convert to button suspenders. These things are so cool - a few minutes with a hammer and you convert your favorite work pants to something that will safely stay on your hips without the physical risk of crappy clip on suspenders.


----------



## ironman_gq (Mar 25, 2010)

I once had a 2 day bleader from the buckle on an old surplus duffle bag so I know how sharp those clips can get


----------

